# Is This A Neighbour's Broadband?



## Lex Foutish (7 Mar 2011)

I have broadband and home phone with Vodafone. It's been very slow over the past few days. I even have problems calling up the AAM page, at times. 

I clicked on my internet icon down low on the right of the screen and it tells me that I'm currently connected to *Network 3*.

Is that a Vodafone connection or someone else's broadband? It doesn't mention any other network.


----------



## ajapale (7 Mar 2011)

try one of the traceroute {tracert} utilities. [broken link removed] 

What happens when you switch off your own connection?


----------



## Guest110 (7 Mar 2011)

Switch off your own connection and see if Network 3 is still visible. If it is still visible then it is not your broadband. By default most providers encypt the user id and password so that other people cannot connect to the same broadband house point. 


You need to contact Vodafone and ask them what is the contention ratio for your line. This might be hindering the performance.


----------



## Marion (7 Mar 2011)

I was staying with friends a couple of weekends ago and they couldn't remember their wep number. 

While I was waiting for my breakfast to be cooked,  My Ipad picked up another signal.

I happily used that signal to read the papers etc. They didn't have their broadband wep enabled.

Marion


----------



## boaber (7 Mar 2011)

Hi Lex

I had the same thing a while back http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=118716

It's to do with the number of networks.  I'm struggling to remember how I fixed it.  

Edit: this is the thread on boards.ie http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=61452888


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 Mar 2011)

Thanks for all the quick replies, folks, and for the links. 

I unplugged the modem and I lost signal straight away and it told me that I had no connection. My internet quality has been very poor of late so I'll contact Vodafone tomorrow and report back to you to let you know how I got on.


----------



## allthedoyles (7 Mar 2011)

The first thing they will ask you to do is run a speed test : - you can do this here and take note of the figures :

http://www.speedtest.net/






This is the result of our speedtest .- If your download is less than 1.00 MB/s it is poor signal .

You will be asked to change settings manually , and this may change your connection from ' network 3'

You should first unplug/plug in all cables to ensure they are free etc


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Mar 2011)

allthedoyles said:


> The first thing they will ask you to do is run a speed test : - you can do this here and take note of the figures :
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/
> 
> ...


 
Hi Allthedoyles. Great link, thanks. Just did the test. Download 0.78, Upload 0.10 and Ping 95. Not good! 

I didn't have an opportunity to phone Vodafone today but will do so tomorrow, armed with this info.


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Mar 2011)

Just to bring you up to date. I spoke to Vodafone and explained everything. The very helpful man at the other end of the line agreed that my internet was very weak. For starters, he said that there was a lot of static on the line and suggested that I disconnect all the phone lines one night, which I did, but it made no difference whatsoever.

He said that, if this didn't improve things, that the next step would be to put filters on each phone line, which I haven't done yet. 

Has anyone got any recommendations or suggestions about the filters? I don't know a lot about them. Are they normally fitted at the socket or are they placed elsewhere?


----------



## SparkRite (17 Mar 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Just to bring you up to date. I spoke to Vodafone and explained everything. The very helpful man at the other end of the line agreed that my internet was very weak. For starters, he said that there was a lot of static on the line and suggested that I disconnect all the phone lines one night, which I did, but it made no difference whatsoever.
> 
> He said that, if this didn't improve things, that the next step would be to put filters on each phone line, which I haven't done yet.
> 
> Has anyone got any recommendations or suggestions about the filters? I don't know a lot about them. Are they normally fitted at the socket or are they placed elsewhere?



Every phone should have a filter fitted.

They plug into the socket and the phone then plugs into the filter ie. inline with the feed cable to the phone.


----------



## horusd (17 Mar 2011)

I got the filters with my broadband Lex, and its with Vodafone as well. Surprised you didn't get them. Will they not just give them to you or do you have to get them yourself?


----------



## Lex Foutish (18 Mar 2011)

Hi Horusd. I got them as well, I'm sure, but I don't think I hooked them up. Now where did I leave that blooming box.....?


----------



## RonanC (18 Mar 2011)

Lex, we had Vodafone's 7 or 8mb package but our download speed was less than 2mb for a long time, Vodafone claiming it was our line, our phone, our modem, our distance from exchange... until they checked on their side and they had us on the old 2mb connection and never upgraded us for what ever reason. 

Anyway, we jacked them in the bin as they are rubbish, went with UPC's bundle fas we already had the tv with them, now we have 20mb download speed for no extra money compared to vodafone. Very fast and no problems so far!!


----------

